# cable for laptop



## techtic (Mar 9, 2010)

we have a sony 1080p hdtv and i have hd vids on my laptop i want to see on that screen. what cable do i need to connect them and where's a good place to find it for cheap?

note:i hope i posted on the right subforum-i'm new to the site and it's massive so i apologize if i messed up


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

What outputs are available from your laptop?
Brand and model of the laptop?


----------



## techtic (Mar 9, 2010)

dell inspiron b130. old as hell

http://images.google.com/images?hl=...rlz=1B3GGLL_enUS365&um=1&ie=UTF-8&sa=N&tab=wi


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Looks like you have a VGA port on the left side, the laptop will not put out 1080 but you can connect either with a VGA cable if the TV also has a VGA input or from VGA to RGB or a VGA to s video depending on the tv's inputs> http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B0..._m=ATVPDKIKX0DER&pf_rd_r=13VP4WV1XXN86HPZW7VR


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

I honestly can't see that machine being able to push 1080p video.


----------



## techtic (Mar 9, 2010)

cant i play a 1080p vid (which i have the converted version on my laptop) on my laptop and when it plays on the big screen itll be 1080p?


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Of course, it's just a matter of the computer having the processing muscle to support that resolution.


----------

